# Decals for a Frankia



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi All

Can anybody tell me where i can get frankia decals (its 1993) im having m/home re-sprayed in may and need decals  

cheers stu


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A local sign maker (graphics place) will be able to photograph the existing ones and make new ones for you. I got a price of £100 for having one side of mine re-done. They can do it all to scale using a special camera which transfers the photo straight to the computer. It's all done on sticky backed vinyl which comes in a wide range of colours, my guys had no difficulty matching the colours on mine. Best to get them to fix them too unless you have done it before. It's a bit tricky not to get air bubbles behind the vinyl and that looks really bad, Alan.


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*decals for a frankia*

Cheers alan,def need somebody to put them on or van would look like an aero bar lol


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ask a few places, any more than £150 a side would be too expensive I think. I used to have my company vans liveried this way so know the price it can be done for, Alan.


----------

